

Don't Under-Pivot (How SpotDJ Became Context Optional) - klep
http://blog.scottkleper.com/dont-under-pivot/

======
jeffreyf
I have a campaign to get the word semicircled used in place of pivoted, but no
one seems supportive.

------
toli
I remember when they pivoted - i sat right next to them in our shared office
space...

